# Some recent muskie baits



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

These two are the first lipped bait we have made. The perch one dive around 4 feet and has a wider action than the other bait. The red/yellow/black bait dives around 8 ft and has a really tight wobble.









This bait is a big topwater with two buzzblades and a 6in grub on the back. It should catch a monster muskie.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

look good, hope they catch something for you.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice work on these lures. I really like the design of the top water unit. I can't see from the photo how that rear treble is attached, is it solid wire or seven strand? Very nice.

Douglas


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

That is gonna be one special day when that topwater gets slammed! I really like that original design. Nice work on all!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I really like the perch bait. It looks like it should be a pretty versatile bait. 

Good stuff, FM.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The rear treble is attached with 45lb test nylon coated leader material. Also, I don't have an airbrush so all of my paint jobs are done with spray paint and then finished off with 3 coats of epoxy.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

nice baits, IMHO, you might run into a lot of trouble with your buzz blade set up, as you have both spinning in the same direction, i have found that you need one to spin counter and one to spin clockwise for it to run true,just my canadian 1 and 1/2 cents lol

Etch


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Marshall those look great! I can't wait to see a picture with one in a muskies mouth!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

etch said:


> nice baits, IMHO, you might run into a lot of trouble with your buzz blade set up, as you have both spinning in the same direction, i have found that you need one to spin counter and one to spin clockwise for it to run true,just my canadian 1 and 1/2 cents lol
> 
> Etch



It ran true when we tested it before the final paint job. The only problem we really had was securing the wire for the blades.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

etch said:


> just my canadian 1 and 1/2 cents lol
> Etch


LOL...gotta love the exchange rate now!  

Nice baits Marshall...I think you will hang a fish or two on those!


----------

